# For AGR S, 2000 points in 12 weeks.



## The Metropolitan (Oct 3, 2009)

As it stands now on 10/3, I'm 1978 points shy of AGR Select without a single reservation in the system, and it seems I'll have to plan now to find a way to crack the barrier again, IF I think that it's even worth it.

It would seem the realistic bare minimum with which I could accomplish this would be to take 10 round trips from Baltimore to Washington bought on advance purchase rate at $220 total. This would yield me the 2000 rail points, about 4500 points total considering the Fall doubler and current Select tier bonus, and the likelihood of about 1250 points over next year from the Select tier bonus, for an expected value of about 5750 points plus the Select perks.

But taking TEN round trips is VERY time consuming and tedious, I'd be averaging one a week.

Yes, there's the Acela for a quick 500 points a pop if booked right, but at about $140 a pop, much more expensive than the time intensive option of eeking out the minimum 100 point award as chaply as possible.

A points run, perhaps... But the one time I did an 8 segment/800 point run wore me down pretty well, and I seem to recall a 4 segment/day maximum having been initiated since I took the mission of insanity back in 2007.

But the thing that nags at me is, "Is it worth it?" Making Select for this calendar year hasn't done much for me so far. I've earned about 750 bonus points thus far, and used the three upgrade coupons on the Carolinian's BC to a value of only $66 (the sweating of worrying if it would even be still available one hour before departure would make me avoid doing this again). The 10%/CA Day Passes are unused but look pretty bad after months in the wallet to the point where I'd almost be embarrased to redeem them.

Last year, it just seems I got a bit more bang for the buck. The 2500 point "magazine redemption" bonus was probably my favorite, and I used the upgrades on an Acela all the way from Boston for a value of $228, getting an additional 250 rail points for myself in the process. I even recall the daypasses coming in handy at least once when Washington Union was a bit too harried for my travelling partner's tastes.

So having blathered out my AGR S story as if anyone cares to hear it, I guess I'm curious if anyone else out here is formulating what they'll have to do to hit an AGR Status, and questioning their sanity in doing so!


----------



## MrEd (Oct 3, 2009)

It is my understanding that bonus points do not count for the Select status, just rail points.

"Rail points are the points you earn for traveling on Amtrak using your membership number. They are not bonus points, promotion points and/or points you earn by transacting with our program partners or by using the Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard® credit card."


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd not bother with requalifying for Select in your situation. Aren't you looking at something like 3.8 cents a point, plus your time? That's too rich for me. I'd save my money for a trip I actually want to take.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 3, 2009)

Put me down for not worth it unless your travel plans will change in the next year! Id say use the money for a "joy ride"

(aka Vacation)on a good route!


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. While I might have a trip or two lined up before the end of the year, it's nothing close to what I'd need for Select. I think you guys are correct that it's not worth the trouble.

Mr Ed, you are correct that only rail points count for select. I'd need 2000 of those to make Select, but I was also factoring in the total number of points I'd net over time in making Select to help rationalize if the madness was worth it. What it winds up being is at least $220 for

2000 rail points to make Select

2000 bonus points through the Fall Double points promo

500 Select Bonus points from being Select this year.

1250 Select Bonus points over the course of next year if I make Select and maintain the current pace of Select levels.

So at most 5750 eventual points and three one hour upgrade coupons for sacrificing no less than $220 and 6-10 days of repetitive and rather mundane trips.

Given that my use for upgrade coupons is a bit limited, it really isnt worth the effort. Maybe if they send a targeted promotion that allows the bonus points to count towards status (as they sometimes do), I'd be willing to give this a shot, but for now, I'll pass...


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2009)

The one thing that could throw a monkey wrench into all of this, would be if you happen to be one of the lucky ones that AGR targets with an offer to actually count the fall double points towards status. In thac case you might have to reevaluate things.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 3, 2009)

Dont you have until the end of February to get to Select status?


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 3, 2009)

Nope - your Select status (and any coupons or pass perks) expires at the end of February of the following year. My Select card says "Expires 2.28.10." Rail points to attain Select must all be gathered within the Calendar year prior to the year the next year's status year.

Kind of confusing, but eventually, it makes sense.

Alan, if I get an offer like that within the next two weeks, I would probably go ahead and do it, as I could concieve a bi-weekly DC excursion for the Fall. $110 or so for the upgrade coupons might not be a bad idea should I elect to revisit Boston next year.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2009)

The Metropolitan said:


> Nope - your Select status (and any coupons or pass perks) expires at the end of February of the following year. My Select card says "Expires 2.28.10." Rail points to attain Select must all be gathered within the Calendar year prior to the year the next year's status year.


Correct! 

Status is earned on a calendar year, but is valid from March of the following year through February of the next. Of course if you don't already have that status level, once you qualify it takes effect immediately so that you actually get a bit of a bonus.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> The Metropolitan said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - your Select status (and any coupons or pass perks) expires at the end of February of the following year. My Select card says "Expires 2.28.10." Rail points to attain Select must all be gathered within the Calendar year prior to the year the next year's status year.
> ...


I'm well aware of that bonus, I've been earning the Select Tier bonus since July.


----------



## rail_rider (Oct 4, 2009)

In order to achieve select status I've booked myself from tre to dal via the Pennsylvanian, Capitol Limited & the Texas Eagle. Plan to get in Dallas in time for lunch then board the Texas Eagle for the return trip later in the afternoon. Getting near the end of the year and just wanted to get the pts. all at once. Will have sleepers aboard the Texas Eagle and coach on the other segments.


----------



## linda (Nov 21, 2009)

AlanB said:


> The one thing that could throw a monkey wrench into all of this, would be if you happen to be one of the lucky ones that AGR targets with an offer to actually count the fall double points towards status. In thac case you might have to reevaluate things.


I was not aware of AGR targeting people to count double points toward status. How do you get to be one of these accounts??


----------



## AlanB (Nov 21, 2009)

linda said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The one thing that could throw a monkey wrench into all of this, would be if you happen to be one of the lucky ones that AGR targets with an offer to actually count the fall double points towards status. In thac case you might have to reevaluate things.
> ...


Luck, maybe a little prayer. No one really knows.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in a similar position with select plus. After a trip on the CS, I would still be shy by about 1800 points. I would be willing to go for it too, if sleeper space is available one I get my extra money from teaching night school.

The nigh school scenario has led to some humor at school. If there are 16 spec. ed. students in the program, I get to work an extra 6 hours per week in night school. 17 to 20, then its an extra 8 per week. We have been hovering at 18 for the first two weeks. When a colleague got mad and sent one of them home, and threatened to remove him from the program, I pointendly remarked, hey that could be a sleeper walking out the door. :lol:


----------



## nomis (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone else in this conundrum ... If all of my tickets clear, I will still need 1400 points to go to reach S+.

I could clear the hurdle with either 7 more RT's on the Keystone, or take an Acela RT for the 500points each.


Cost for Keystone: 14rt = 46.80 to 93.60 (depending on how many multi-city trips I take)

Cost for Acela: 1way = $117-126 for BusClass (w/ AAA discount)



Any suggestions ...


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 21, 2009)

nomis said:


> Anyone else in this conundrum ... If all of my tickets clear, I will still need 1400 points to go to reach S+.
> I could clear the hurdle with either 7 more RT's on the Keystone, or take an Acela RT for the 500points each.
> 
> 
> ...


The Keystones are much cheaper, you would need to do three one-ways on the Acela in BC, or ONE RT in First (which earns 750 per one-way, total 1500).

Of course, that assumes you're willing to set aside 4 days for riding Keystones. You can only have 4 tickets per day count, so that's 3.5 days...

You should feel lucky, however. I will be 1,100 out of S+ and I can't do anything about it being in the middle of ALC.


----------



## wayman (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm closer to the wire than I was hoping to be, but as I'll be in Lynchburg for Christmas and need to be in New York on the 28th, I'm splurging slightly and instead of taking the Regional LYH-NYP, I'm taking it LYH-WAS and changing to an Acela to pick up an extra 500 Rail Points or so. And that's enough to tip me just over 5000 for the year. If they'll let me use an Upgrade coupon, that's just gravy. Costs more money than picking up those points on the Keystone, but it costs zero extra time compared to a day or two, which is worth a lot to me right now.

For the second year in a row, I feel like I've failed to make good use of the FC Upgrade coupons. Still, as I've barely done any "just to make Select" riding this year to get pretty close to 5000, a trip or two here at the end of the year seems worth it. I've still got a couple travel bags that need nice blue luggage tags, after all. And maybe I'll have a chance for a trip to Boston before March to use up this year's FC coupons, who knows.


----------

